# is it my transmission?



## valina (Jan 2, 2006)

:newbie: i have a 1990 nisssian max and i was driving it and it would move but the car still start up and runs good. I was wondering what that probably could be the problem?


----------



## JR140 (Jan 4, 2006)

*auto or manuel*

it could be something to do with your transmission... it could be one or both of your drive shafts have got knocked out and are noit locked in all the way.. or you may have striped out your torque converter.. it could also be your linkages..


----------

